# Frozen eggs?



## CharlieD (Aug 16, 2007)

I was just given a box of eggs, I tried to give some away, but i still have at leat 3/4 of a box. The only storage i have available is my basement fridge. Unfortunately it is broken and everything freezes in there. What shouyld I do? Can I put eggs in there anyway and let them freeze? Or should I through away right away? I will try to give more away, of course, but I doubt I can give away the whole box.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2007)

Move some other things to the basement fridge and put your eggs in the frisge that works right.


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 16, 2007)

that is too easy of a solution. come on make it harder. in all the truth i wouldn't want anything from normal fridge to be frozen either


----------



## Constance (Aug 16, 2007)

You can freeze eggs, but not in the shell. Here are directions:

Eggs From A To Z - Freezing Eggs


----------



## Katie H (Aug 16, 2007)

Yes, Charlie, eggs can be frozen, but not in the shell.  I used to do it all the time when our 5 children were at home.  We used to buy eggs in 15 dozen cases.  I froze them almost exactly as recommended in the link Connie posted.


----------



## jabbur (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay here's my dilemma - I had half a dozen eggs in a metal loaf pan on the top shelf of my fridge where I normally keep the eggs.  I usually store them in the container they come in but had one break and needed to remove the others so they wouldn't stick to the cardboard.  I went to use them today in my salisbury steak recipe and they were frozen.  I've currently got them sitting in room temp water hoping they will thaw and I can use them.  Will that work or should I just toss them and use the newer ones I just bought this week?


----------



## sparrowgrass (Dec 20, 2008)

The frozen ones will be fine.  My chicken house is unheated (dang, I am a bad chicken mama) and eggs will freeze sometimes.  As long as they don't crack from freezing, I treat them just like the other eggs.


----------



## kardelen (Dec 20, 2008)

ıt ıs very good idea frozen eggs


----------



## jabbur (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks.  I did use them and so far no one is sick!  I'm not sure why they froze but glad to know it is okay to use them!


----------



## Mama (Dec 20, 2008)

I like my fridge nice and cold.  There's nothing like a good COLD glass of milk.  My eggs freeze all the time.  I've never had any problems.


----------



## mcnerd (Dec 20, 2008)

Yolks don't generally like to be frozen and will change texture, so if you want to freeze eggs on a regular basis, scramble them so the yolk is mixed with the white.  Individual scrambled eggs can be flash frozen in ice cube trays or small muffin silicon trays and then popped out to store in FoodSaver bags.  You can also do it with a specific number of eggs you always use in a recipe.  Saves time.


----------

